# Two free betta drawings OR Pixel drawings!



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

check my for sale thread here if you want to see what they will look like!

i'm only doing TWO for free right now! if anyone else wants any, just PM me. they're super cheap, and all the money i get, goes to spoiling my babies a lot. :B

first two to comment will get their choice of either a picture, or a pixel drawing that can be used as an icon or stuck in your sig like mine is. :B

i'll need a good picture of your betta from the side for either. :V

GO!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I want one! Can I reserve this spot for a short time so I can get a pic and decide on pic or pixel?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

of course! :3 i've no problem with that at all!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I would love a pixel of Ares. He's in the spawn tank right now hence the ial stained water. He is a red finned turquoise dragonscale halfmoon.









Edit: Changed mind, fixed pic.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, he's lovely~ is he a DTHM?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nope. Just a hm. He tail bites and they fold over in this picture. DTHM is somewhere along the "things to breed" list... Lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'll get started on it asap. :V


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

could you please draw Mushu?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oohh! he's really unique! i sure will. :B

the spots are both filled up~! anyone else who wants any, is gonna hafta buy one. x:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ thank you!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks! No need to rush, I'll be happy whenever you get it to me.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dx sorry this is taking so long. lots has been happening, and i haven't felt like arting. :I i'll get them done, though.


----------

